# Nerve, Steel, and Liquor



## KoffinKat (Oct 13, 2009)

wow i really need to quit that crap.


----------



## finn (Oct 13, 2009)

Take a deep breath? I think you should be doing something unrelated to preparation or traveling or drinking to pass your time.


----------

